# The Foxy Cowl - Free Pattern



## lindasuejensen (Nov 12, 2012)

There are some new smooth "faux fur" yarns out there and I experimented with a pattern until I got one I liked. Here is The Foxy Cowl:

It is hand knit. I put a pattern together up on my blog:

http://myblueheavenknits.wordpress.com

If you make one, send a picture!


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

thanks for the link.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

I love that. I honestly think that my dil who never wants me to make or buy her anything (just money) would like it. Thank you very much for the link to your blog. Sincerely, Ann


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice, love the uniqueness :thumbup:


----------



## jassy (Sep 17, 2011)

That is beautiful !!


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Lovely cowl, thanks for the pattern


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very pretty. Nice and soft.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Very unique and pretty..thanks for the link!

:thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's lovely &#128158;


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful! So soft looking.


----------



## Ladycamper (Apr 29, 2013)

Beautiful, and easy to make. The colors are lovely. Thanks for the link, my granddaughter would love this


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you! I love it and will make it for Christmas gifts for my fellow students!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is very pretty!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## CandaceCucheron (Mar 13, 2014)

I love the texture contrasts. Looks lovely.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I like it and I think my daughter will like it too. Thank you


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm generally not a fan of fuzzy scarves/cowls, but I love your creation! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Callie's Mom (Nov 20, 2011)

I am IN LOVE with your cowl! I am off to Michaels this morning to get the yarn!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

I love this! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I just LOVE it! Thanks so much for sharing the pattern. Great for gifts and great for me!


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

THANKS!! I have a bit of fun fur in my stash just waiting to be used and this quick and easy project it perfect.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Beautiful Wonder if it would work with double strands of fun fur.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Very cozy.
Thanks


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern as a beginner I think I can do this. I have a ? though when you start row 1 it says to knit the two different yarn together. I understand what this means but when it said #1 with #91 what is #91 yarn. Is this just 91 stitches? So is the it just the two yarns together. Please clarify for this knitting newbie. Thanks


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

not enough yarn said:


> Thank you for the pattern as a beginner I think I can do this. I have a ? though when you start row 1 it says to knit the two different yarn together. I understand what this means but when it said #1 with #91 what is #91 yarn. Is this just 91 stitches? So is the it just the two yarns together. Please clarify for this knitting newbie. Thanks


Ditto with the claification. Can I use #13 U.S. straight needles and not a circular. I really like the combination you used, looks very nice, thanks. Marly


----------



## m. jean (May 20, 2011)

Can't figure out how to print the pattern!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Very classy, just copied the pattern. Thanks.
Karena


----------



## lindasuejensen (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh, that is 91 stitches that you cast on, but to join in the round, you knit the first stitch you cast on and the last stitch you cast on together, making 90 sts total. When you join in the next yarn, I just knit in the ends. That way, you only have one end to weave in after you complete the last row. Does that help?


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

lindasuejensen said:


> Oh, that is 91 stitches that you cast on, but to join in the round, you knit the first stitch you cast on and the last stitch you cast on together, making 90 sts total. When you join in the next yarn, I just knit in the ends. That way, you only have one end to weave in after you complete the last row. Does that help?


Can I use straight needles instead of doing it in the round? Marly


----------



## lindasuejensen (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes, but of course there will be a seam and in a cowl, seamless is preferred. Try the "Bickford" seaming technique to minimize it and maybe that will be OK for you.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

lindasuejensen said:


> Yes, but of course there will be a seam and in a cowl, seamless is preferred. Try the "Bickford" seaming technique to minimize it and maybe that will be OK for you.


Thank you for the quick reply and suggestion. Marly


----------



## lisamill (Oct 16, 2014)

Wow beautiful!


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I just love this - thanks for the link!


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Thank you for the clarification. I would of done the first row with both yarns held together.


----------



## lindasuejensen (Nov 12, 2012)

This is another version  The Blue Fox Cowl, knit using Lion Brands Romance yarn in the color of Grey Shades and Red Hearts Boutique yarn, Midnight in the color of Misty. So soft and beautiful, I think I will keep one of these just for myself.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful Cowls.


----------

